# Odroid Go Skeleton files & 3rd party apps & games pack



## 3DSDSXL (Mar 7, 2019)

*Skeleton Files *

*Instructions.
copy the contents of the pack to the root of your sd card all instructions are in each folder.

Download link below.*

https://drive.google.com/file/d/11zbZmq ... sp=sharing updated on 16/01/19

Here you will find all the third party apps and games that have been released so far for the Odroid Go by their contributors i will try to keep this up to date with a pack to download below enjoy.

Thanks to all the devs contributors for the apps and games.

*3rd party games & apps pack download* https://drive.google.com/file/d/1j-1Sed ... sp=sharing


Awesome ODROID-GO
https://github.com/chrisdiana/awesome-odroid-go thanks to inflam52


Tips
**Romart- copy this folder to the root of your sd card.
*Place .fw files in Odroid/firmware
*Then turn off, hold b, turn on and wait holding b until menu appears*


1* Firmware Updater https://github.com/ripper121/odroidgoupdater/releases
2 *Go-Play.fw latest release https://github.com/OtherCrashOverride/go-play/releases
3* keyboard (turns the go into a bt remote) https://github.com/OtherCrashOverride/b ... o/releases
4* Wolfenstein 3D Full v1.4 GT & Spear of Destiny https://github.com/jkirsons/wolf4sdl/tr ... er/release
5* Doom.fw release https://github.com/mad-ady/doom-odroid- ... g/20180816
6* Doom Latest release with sound https://github.com/mad-ady/doom-ng-odro ... g/20181213
7* Duke Nukem 3d https://github.com/jkirsons/Duke3D/tree/master/release 
8* OpenTyrian on ODRIOD-GO https://github.com/jkirsons/OpenTyrian/ ... er/release
9* Commander Keen https://github.com/jkirsons/CloneKeen/t ... er/release
10* Pong Game by metagod194041 https://github.com/khuenqdev/goduino/tree/master/pong
11* Frogger Clone https://github.com/pappani/Frogger_ODROID-GO
12* WIFI Sniffer PCAP Wireshark https://github.com/ripper121/odroidgowi ... Sniffer.fw
13* GPS Navi with Odroid Go and Neo-6M https://github.com/ripper121/OdroidGoOS ... OSM_GPS.fw
14* Sphero BB-8 remote control https://github.com/asirinelli/odroid-go-bb8
15* FlappyBirdCloneOdroidGo https://github.com/vbrusca/FlappyBirdCl ... s/tag/v0.5
16* NES Multiplayer https://github.com/OtherCrashOverride/n ... 5/Nesmp.fw
17* C64-go Schuemi https://github.com/Schuemi/c64-go/blob/master/README.md (New build by Nemo1984 download/file.php?id=8003)
18* C64 frodo-go crashoverride https://github.com/OtherCrashOverride/f ... g/20181022
19* MicroPython.fw latest release https://github.com/OtherCrashOverride/M ... -odroid-go
20* Stella.fw latest release https://github.com/OtherCrashOverride/s ... g/20180801
21* Prosystem.fw latest release https://github.com/OtherCrashOverride/p ... g/20180803
22* ZX_Spectrum.fw latest release https://bitbucket.org/DavidKnight247/od ... m-emulator
23* fMSX-go.fw latest release https://github.com/Schuemi/fMSX-go/rele ... g/20180816
24* ODROID-GO compatible M5STACK Library latest release https://yadi.sk/d/0wo7ympO3Zc6RT
25* ROM artwork https://dn.odroid.com/ODROID_GO/romart-20180810.tgz
26* go-play "Triforce" download/file.php?id=8328


----------

